# FS: 34g Solana and other equipment. SOLD!



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

I have the following items for sale.

*34g Solana tank $180dlls SOLD*



















*Koralia 3 $25dlls SOLD*


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Monday bump :bigsmile:


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Midweek bump


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very sweet tank. Only if I have 3 tanks and not 13 already .......


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Very sweet tank. Only if I have 3 tanks and not 13 already .......


Sell one and buy this one ....lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Think think think. Naaaaa or there will be a big divorce sale after Christmas


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Monday bump!


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still have the heater and some mag floats?
I'll take some of that stuff off your hands.
I'm off work 'till after New Years, so let me know when we can meet up


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

What I meant to say is...
I'm on holidays, so my hours are flexible


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the deal


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Couple of items have been sold, thread has been updated.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Bump.............................................................................................


----------

